

Scratch for Arduino - nickmain
http://s4a.cat/

======
georgeecollins
This is soooo cool. I have been teaching my son about programming using
Scratch.

The biggest problem is the huge gap between the kinds of programs a kid can
make vs. the kind he can easily download. When I was a kid the kind of
programs you could type into a C64 were not that different than anything you
might get, so you had an incentive to learn how to do that.

Using Scratch to control hardware could be a really appealing way for them to
learn about programming.

~~~
gdubs
A favorite memory of mine is building an RC monster truck with my dad when I
was a kid. Combining physical projects with Scratch sounds like something I
would have _loved_. (Who am I kidding, I'm excited to do this myself as soon
as I have some spare time :)

------
tluyben2
Waterbear has an Arduino plugin:
[http://robotics.waterbearlang.com/garden.html?plugin=arduino](http://robotics.waterbearlang.com/garden.html?plugin=arduino)

As does Blockly (Google):
[http://www.gasolin.idv.tw/public/blockly/demos/blocklyduino/...](http://www.gasolin.idv.tw/public/blockly/demos/blocklyduino/index.html)

Blockly is easy to extend as well (maybe Waterbear is too; I have not tried).

------
kirktrue
This fills a very important void in my family being that my kids can't really
type (well or at all) but they love using Scratch. We just got an Arduino but
the environment is a bit daunting for them. I haven't had the chance to
download the Scratch for Arduino environment, but if this works, I don't know
who will be more excited, me or the kids.

Thanks for the work that went into this!

------
ddoolin
I just got my first Arduino yesterday. It came with a light sensor and some
other pieces as part of a starter pack. This is my first project of any kind
dealing with anything EE-related or even C-related. This could help get used
to some of the concepts surrounding programming for an Arduino.

------
teq
My kids play with Lego Mindstorms and I play with Arquino. They are also very
well versed in Scratch. This is really unexpected but super cool. Thanks!

------
jasonlaramburu
This is cool.. kinda like lego mindstorms

------
pjmlp
This is great. Congratulations for the work!

Kids will really enjoy something like this.

------
analog31
Thanks! My kids will love this.

------
thearn4
Looks great!

